# Cabelas premium electric smoker



## jaket (Jan 1, 2015)

New to the forum and new to smoking. Just got the smoker for Xmas was was wondering if anyone has used this smoker and could give me a few tips on smoking and on this modal.


----------



## bear55 (Jan 1, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.  The search bar here is a great resource.  Have a question/problem just search it.  Once again, welcome.

Richard


----------

